# Kitchen Appliances: Stainless losing favor.



## Talent312 (Sep 6, 2012)

According to the WSJ, stainless steel is on the way out:
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...631443243649090.html?KEYWORDS=Stainless+Steel

Whirlpool:  "White is the new stainless."
General Electric: Betting on a metallic matte called "slate."
Wolf Apliances: ""Black is the new stainless steel."


----------



## ricoba (Sep 6, 2012)

What no Avacado Green?!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 6, 2012)

Harvest Gold?
Retro Pink?
Coppertone?


----------



## klpca (Sep 6, 2012)

Interesting. I had a stainless steel stove/cooktop long before they were trendy and I hated it. It always looked dirty and my sweet husband scratched it permanently while trying to clean it (he used a green scrubber sponge - and lots of elbow grease, unfortunately). I have black appliances now and I really like the clean look.


----------



## normab (Sep 6, 2012)

I read that the high end appliances will stick with stainless.

I really don't like the look of black or white appliances anymore.  I guess I will obselesce with stainless. Oh well.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 6, 2012)

klpca said:


> Interesting. I had a stainless steel stove/cooktop long before they were trendy and I hated it. It always looked dirty and my sweet husband scratched it permanently while trying to clean it (he used a green scrubber sponge - and lots of elbow grease, unfortunately). I have black appliances now and I really like the clean look.



Know that look - I inherited the house with a 24" cooktop, 38" rangehood and a 27" double oven, all in stainless steel. And surrounded by solid cherry wood cabinets. *And they are ALL 40 years old.* The cabinets are priceless and beautiful; the 24" cooktop and the 27" double oven are ALL SIZE appliances which can NOT be replaced.

And the countertop is cantolope in color (pale orange) as is the back splash.


----------



## Elan (Sep 6, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> The cabinets are priceless and beautiful; *the 24" cooktop and the 27" double oven are ALL SIZE appliances which can NOT be replaced.*



  Why is that?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2012)

I read the header of the thread as Stainless losing FLAVOR and thought of the old song about chewing gum. Sheesh, sometimes my dyslexia and loss of some of my hearing sure makes life interesting. 

I had read this about stainless appliances falling from favor last week some time. I don't know which brand it was but one was smooth white- like a car paint-job with bright chrome handles, hinges and details. I thought is was a nice look. Don't think I'm going to scrap the Stainless Viking or the white fridge anytime soon, though.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 6, 2012)

Crap, now all of our Marriott MFs will go up since they will now have to replace all those recently installed stainless appliances with new ones that are now trendy.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 6, 2012)

Elan said:


> Why is that?



Because the openings are 24 and 27 inches, and no one makes a 24" cooktop or a 27" double oven anymore. I feel your pain, Vacationhopeful!

We just went through this with a very tight spot for a refrigerator--our old one was about 15 years old, but there were no new ones that would fit in the exact spot we had, with a wall on one side, cabinets on the other, and cabinets above. If the new refrigerator was the right width, it was too tall. If it was the right height, it was too narrow and would have left a 4" gap on one side or the other, or a 2" gap on each side. 

We ended up pulling out the cabinets and getting a bigger refrigerator. I have no idea where to put all the stuff that came out of those cabinets!

BTW, the new refrigerator is BLACK. Stainless was $350 more! I would have rather had white or off-white, but those were about $150 more. Personally, I like color, so I would like a RED refrigerator like those new washers and dryers!


----------



## Elan (Sep 6, 2012)

wackymother said:


> Because the openings are 24 and 27 inches, and no one makes a 24" cooktop or a 27" double oven anymore. I feel your pain, Vacationhopeful!



  What am I missing?

http://www.ajmadison.com/b.php/24+Inch;Cooktops/N~29+4294964458

http://www.ajmadison.com/b.php/27+Inch;Double;Wall+Ovens/N~30+4294836992+4294964457


----------



## wackymother (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, that's great! She's going to be really happy.  

Notice I am not telling you the dimensions of my refrigerator opening. (It's true, we could have had a freezer-on-top model, but we don't like them!)


----------



## zcrider (Sep 6, 2012)

I am thinking red and other bright colors are what is popping up in kitchen gadgets and laundry machines, why wouldn't it be the next fad for appliances too?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 6, 2012)

wackymother said:


> Wow, that's great! She's going to be really happy.  ...



After looking at the prices of the double ovens and knowing that my appliances are totally still working (and with only a few scratches on the drop in burner unit), I will just be keeping my current appliances.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 6, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> After looking at the prices of the double ovens and knowing that my appliances are totally still working (and with only a few scratches on the drop in burner unit), I will just be keeping my current appliances.



Ah. My refrigerator was clinging to life by a thread. We're just hoping it will make it till Tuesday, when the new one will be delivered.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 7, 2012)

I have stainless which I hate. Black is too dark and white is blah. There is has to be something else that looks good and isn't a pain to clean.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 7, 2012)

The article makes this claim:
"While stainless steel is still the dominant look, there are clear signals it has outworn its welcome, even with no clear successor in place."

But no where does it really substantiate the point the people are tired of stainless - except in quotes from the appliance designers at GE and Whirlpool, who of course are trying to make this claim to help promote the sales of their new non-stainless appliances. There were no sales statistics, consumer research, etc., that really says people are ready to turn away from stainless. I know that, yes, some people who've tried stainless don't like it, but that doesn't make it a clear consumer trend.   

GE and Whirlpool are focused on getting people to trade out existing, working appliances for their new models.  And color seems to be the approach they are taking, instead of improving features or competing only on price.  They've been getting beat up in sales in some appliance categories by brands like LG, Samsung and Bosch, so they need to do something to differentiate themselves.

It's interesting that the reps from Bosch and Viking are still saying that stainless is where their sales are.

I used to work in PR so I know how you can shape an article like this with the facts you share with a reporter - so I'm not ready to bet that stainless is going to disappear anytime soon!  (In the same way, the it wouldn't have been good to bet that white appliances were dead.)  Unfortunately, the headline and one sentence will be what gets talked about, rather than whether it's backed up by facts.


----------



## MelBay (Sep 7, 2012)

Well of course it's going out.  I just finished replacing all our appliances with SS.


----------



## Travelclam (Sep 7, 2012)

Pat H said:


> I have stainless which I hate. Black is too dark and white is blah. There is has to be something else that looks good and isn't a pain to clean.



Same here, hate all the smudges and scratches on the stainless, such a pain to keep clean.

how about either black or white or any other colour, but just put a whole bunch of fridge magnets and notes on the front, and you won't have to bother with cleaning


----------



## wackymother (Sep 7, 2012)

Travelclam said:


> how about either black or white or any other colour, but just put a whole bunch of fridge magnets and notes on the front, and you won't have to bother with cleaning



Actually I figured we could pretty much cover up our new black refrigerator with kids' artwork and memos and school calendars and fortune-cookie fortunes, just like before.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe some manufacturer will see the light and how people REALLY use their refrigerators and completely wrap them with cork. Extra insulation, quieter, no fingerprints, and a ready made gallery for kids/grandkids artwork and pictures. As an added bonus: users wouldn't have to go looking for magnets. Stick-pins would attach everything. Not only would it hide fingerprints,  but you can't even clean it. It's tree bark. What's not to like!

Jim


----------



## Transit (Sep 7, 2012)

I have all white appliances Not the cheap basic stuff but good quality..If I were selling my home I would change to stainless because its so popular.I don't see stainless going out of favor like the article suggests.


----------



## geekette (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess I don't actually care what is IN or OUT, I buy what suits me. I figure I'm the only one that has to be happy with them, not WSJ or the guy at the hardware store or the lady down the street that is always redoing her house.  

When it comes to appliances, I just can't see replacing each time something new is Trendy.   I'd prefer to keep them for their reasonable lifespan, which I'm sure is less than the 15 years I used to expect.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a white freezer-on-the-bottom style fridge that has a large expanse of flat, smooth, white surface on the upper door.  It's a perfect place to put the ONE souvenir magnet I get from each vacation destination I go to.  By arranging and rearranging things, I'm constantly reminded of the amazing vacations I've taken.  

It doesn't get too crowded, and by acquiring different shapes and styles of souvenir magnets, I can vary how things look. Visitors check to se if they can spot the latest magnet, point to one they don't recognize, and ask, "When did you go there?"  It's fun to remember the trips we've taken.  And it doesn't matter that it's not stainless steel underneath it all.

Dave


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, they say that here in cincinnati we are 10 years behind the times.  Which means, that by the time stainless steel is officially OUT here, it will be back in in NYC and Cali.  Which means we are technically always AHEAD of the trends!


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 8, 2012)

Got our first stainless gas stovetop and really don't like the upkeep.  (Of course, I like gas and the continuous grate.)  Previously had a white porcelain stovetop which I grumbled a lot about keeping clean.  Be careful what you wish for I guess.  In general, it was easier to keep clean, simply because it looked cleaner.  It's hard to clean burned-on spills with a stainless, IMO, and you basically have to polish it correctly.

I've never found a good cleaner for stainless steel cooktops, and I have used Bartender's Friend.


----------



## Janette (Mar 11, 2013)

I enjoy my stainless GE profile appliances(feel like I am at Marriott timeshare) and white cabinets. I enjoy being in my kitchen and entertaining there. Why do all my friends congregate in the kitchen? I buy what works and what I like. I also haven't changed the color of my walls in nine years. It is just the two of us and they aren't dirty. Maybe next year.


----------



## Patri (Mar 11, 2013)

Devonyoung, you and someone else (or you with two identities) are only here to push payday loans. Go away.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 11, 2013)

If the frige keeps things cold and the stove gets things hot, it can be any color or material on the outside as far as we are concerned. Same goes for countertops. If they clean easily, who cares?

I suppose if there were more people of a similar mind, HGTV would go off the air. 

Cheers


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 11, 2013)

I have had white, then stainess, then black for a short period of time, but now back to stainess. 

Of the 3 I prefer the stainless.  I hated the black, I could never get it to look clean.  I shows streakmarks so much, which you never see on white or stainless.  I just use multi surface windex and a papertowel to clean the stainless.  Never anything harder as it leaves scratch marks.  If I have something cooked on I let the sit for a period of time to loosen it up.  

Now if only I could change my black granite countertop to my old house. 

I have a silestone that was brown flecked, don't recall the name.  It was the best at hiding crumbs and dust.  The Black Granite is the worse.  I have to dust the entire countertop weekly (including all corners etc), if not sooner.  HATE it. It looks nice but only for about 5 minutes.  Also windex and granite do not get along, so avoid the windex on the granite and use a granite spray (Wegman's or something like that).


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 12, 2013)

Supposedly stainless has been going out for years.  I don't "buy it".  We just moved, every house we looked at had stainless appliances.  Every house we were in competition with had stainless appliances.   Turn on HGTV, every redo they do is with stainless appliances.  Seems to me it's an attempt by the appliance industry to convince us we need something else.

And, they aren't that hard to clean, a little baby oil and you're good, fingerprints wipe right off with a paper towel. 

Personally, I don't think a kitchen looks good with anything BUT stainless.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 12, 2013)

We are in the throes of rehabbing DW's dad's house. We interviewed Realtor/Brokers to get a feel for the market there. They said that buyers want stainless. You can put in 'better' quality appliances, but if they are not stainless, it won't sell. So guess what will be going in? Yup. Stainless.

Jim


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 12, 2013)

there was an article recently on a new format

i actually liked something a cheaper brand came up with at one point.. "black steel" or something, was interesting and different - it was short lived, maybe in 2010


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 13, 2013)

I know this is an older thread brought back up from a spammer, but I wanted to tel you a trick a friend of mine told me for cleaning stainless steel appliances. WD-40!  Spray it on and wipe it all over with a cloth or paper towel.  It makes the stainless steel shine and you don't see fingerprints for days.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 13, 2013)

good to use microfiber IIRC


----------



## jme (Mar 14, 2013)

*stainless steel*

My take is that as long as the great chefs of the world have mostly stainless steel in their working kitchens (and they will), the trend to use stainless steel will continue uninterrupted. It's the same look as those chefs that we crave. We want to be like them, and they're on TV and in magazines all the time now. Other trends will come and go, even though they are quite beautiful. The technology in making SS which doesn't show fingerprints, etc., is getting better and better, and that will also help to keep it alive and more practical, eliminating the most common complaint of smudging and fingerprints. A kitchen is a kitchen, tho....it shouldn't necessarily be a decorator showroom, but I guess the new technology makes it both. 

The fact is, the "cool" thing is to have a European-looking kitchen, or a kitchen like some of the famous chefs of the USA---- and both utilize wall-to-wall stainless steel, so I don't think it'll be going away anytime soon. 

Having said all that, we just totally gutted and re-did our kitchen last year, so we now have gorgeous off-white painted wooden panels (matching the custom cabinets) over the largest of our appliances, like the Sub Zero fridge and Bosch dishwasher.   We do, however, have the following in stainless steel:  huge Thermador gas cooktop, Thermador double ovens, warmer, a microwave drawer, beverage center, and a stainless steel double sink, and all they look fantastic..... not all can be seen at the same time due to different strategic locations, so it actually doesn't look like we have much SS.........plus they blend in extremely well with the brushed nickel hardware on the cabinets, the pot-filler, and the cool new swan-neck "touch" Delta faucet.

Wouldn't change a thing. It's gorgeous, and just the right amount of steel. Strange, but last weekend we went on a tour of kitchens sponsored by our local Symphony Guild, and one kitchen (out of 10) had the new high tech black appliances (owner is an outstanding local architect) and everyone was commenting about "how it might look better with stainless steel".....ironic, but I agreed too.  People still want SS, and they buy homes with SS in the kitchens. C'est la vie.





.


----------



## Kal (Mar 14, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> ...I just use multi surface windex and a papertowel to clean the stainless. Never anything harder as it leaves scratch marks...


 
Many manufacturers of stainless steel surfaced appliances will advise to never use ammonia based cleaners such as _Windex_, but they never say why.  Here's why -

The major constituent of "stainless steel" is steel.  When steel is exposed to oxygen in the atmosphere it rusts.  To resist rusting, chromium is included in the metallurgical manufacturing process.  This chromium forms an invisible chromium oxide layer on the metal surface which provides the ability to resist stains and rust.

This layer can be damaged when using cleaners containing chlorides but also those containing alcohol, ammonia (e.g. _Windex_), caustics, abrasives, or mineral spirits.  Steel wool should not be used as small steel fibers will adhere to the surface and subsequently rust.

So the goal is to PROTECT the chromium oxide layer on the stainless steel surface.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 14, 2013)

I just use vegetable oil. A little bit goes a long way and it actually seems to resist the fingerprints longer. That said, I hate the look of stainless steel. It's cold and sterile.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pat H said:


> I just use vegetable oil. A little bit goes a long way and it actually seems to resist the fingerprints longer. That said, I hate the look of stainless steel. It's cold and sterile.



That is great news stain steel applicanes keeps me in the dog house with all those left fingerprints on the applcanes..


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 14, 2013)

*HEY! I remember those!*



vacationhopeful said:


> Harvest Gold?
> Retro Pink?
> Coppertone?



We had avocado green appliances


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2013)

Pat H said:


> I just use vegetable oil. A little bit goes a long way and it actually seems to resist the fingerprints longer. That said, I hate the look of stainless steel. It's cold and sterile.



I have try it and its work.  The Command-In-Chief has not said one single word. No Complaints so far.


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 21, 2013)

KauaiMark said:


> We had avocado green appliances



I still have the marigold range hood.  I have waiting to replace it when my turn dial microwave dies, as I want an over the stove microwave.  29 years and counting on the microwave.  Now I am hoping it lasts another year until DS graduates from college and maybe I can redo the whole kitchen.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2013)

jlr10 said:


> I still have the marigold range hood.  I have waiting to replace it when my turn dial microwave dies, as I want an over the stove microwave.  29 years and counting on the microwave.  Now I am hoping it lasts another year until DS graduates from college and maybe I can redo the whole kitchen.



Sometimes the architecture dictates where you put appliances, but imo, over the range is a horrible place for a microwave. (1) they don't vent the range well, if at all, and (2) they force you to lift boiling hot dishes out at or above your face/chest. One slip can result in a nasty scald or burn. When we re-did our kitchen, I put the microwave below the counter. It's unbelievably convenient and much safer. Even having it ON the counter top is preferable to over the range.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 21, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Sometimes the architecture dictates where you put appliances, but imo, over the range is a horrible place for a microwave. (1) they don't vent the range well, if at all, and (2) they force you to lift boiling hot dishes out at or above your face/chest. One slip can result in a nasty scald or burn. When we re-did our kitchen, I put the microwave below the counter. It's unbelievably convenient and much safer. Even having it ON the counter top is preferable to over the range.



+1.  I hate our over-the-range microwave placement.  First of all, we couldn't find a smaller microwave to replace the one we had when we built the place, so the replacement is larger, extends out beyond the cabinetry, and is a bit deeper & closer to the rangetop.  So now we really don't have a lot of clearance when we use our middle higher btu burner.  

I'd love to rip out the microwave and put in a nice vent hood, whatever they call them.  Not sure what I'd do with the microwave, but maybe sacrifice the top drawer under the stovetop.

Re. stainless steel, we replaced our porcelain stovetop with SS thinking it would be easier to keep clean, but it really is just as bad if not worse.


----------



## jme (Mar 22, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Sometimes the architecture dictates where you put appliances, but imo, over the range is a horrible place for a microwave. (1) they don't vent the range well, if at all, and (2) they force you to lift boiling hot dishes out at or above your face/chest. One slip can result in a nasty scald or burn. When we re-did our kitchen, I put the microwave below the counter. It's unbelievably convenient and much safer. Even having it ON the counter top is preferable to over the range.



Definitely look at the new microwave *drawers*....they're great under the counter-top height, like in an island, and when you place or retrieve something, you don't have to raise your arms (like the old locations) and awkwardly lift out whatever you're wanting.......you simply and easily reach down and get it......very convenient and far safer, imho. 
It's operated by a button to open and close......no door that swings open!


----------



## SDKath (Mar 22, 2013)

jme said:


> Definitely look at the new microwave *drawers*....they're great under the counter-top height, like in an island, and when you place or retrieve something, you don't have to raise your arms (like the old locations) and awkwardly lift out whatever you're wanting.......you simply and easily reach down and get it......very convenient and far safer, imho.
> It's operated by a button to open and close......no door that swings open!



Who makes these?  Do you have a link?  I would love to get one and we are redoing a kitchen!


----------



## DanaTom (Mar 22, 2013)

SDKath said:


> Who makes these?  Do you have a link?  I would love to get one and we are redoing a kitchen!




http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=drawer microwave&page=1&rh=n:1055398,k:drawer microwave

I went on and had to check them out.... I didn't ever know they were making these.   Looks like a lot of selection out there.   But, don't expect to pick one up for $300.....     

I like the idea of them, although I've not minded our over the stove mounted one, there is a real convenience with the drawer microwave.    Great idea, why didn't I think of it.


----------



## Elan (Mar 22, 2013)

SDKath said:


> Who makes these?  Do you have a link?  I would love to get one and we are redoing a kitchen!



  If you like to "window shop" for kitchen appliances, it's hard to beat AJ Madison:

http://www.ajmadison.com/b.php/Drawer;Microwaves/N~28+4294836766


----------



## Janann (Mar 23, 2013)

*Cat hair!*

I hate the way that cat hair literally blows around in the air, and attaches itself to the stainless steel refrigerator.  Does anyone know how to make the refrigerator resistant to cat hair?


----------



## Kal (Mar 23, 2013)

Very easy solution:  Get rid of the cat!!


----------

